# G14 transaxle parts



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a G14 transaxle for parts?

I need the worm shaft and the worm wheel also.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked with Sonny Bolens to see if that have what you need?


----------



## Kemper (Aug 19, 2007)

I have emailed him several times and have not heard anything back, i did find what i need but the price they wanted was so high just for the 2 parts, i would be way better off to find a whole tractor and buy it for parts. :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Used parts for older machines get more expensive over time due to scarse quanties available. Sadly what you suggest is often the best course of action to restore a machine. That was one of the reasons I sold my IH 154 LoBoy. The cost for parts was getting to be crazy for new parts and even then most of the new parts were retired from production and no longer available. Used parts were not much better of a bargain either.


----------

